# Hobie has cursed me....



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will get to that in a minute but first a report for the final day of ARS.

Hit the beach around eleven. Greeted with big slow, clean rollers. They were far enough apart that it was no problem waiting for a set to come through before going over the bar. The ride out was nice and calm with hardly a ripple on the rollers.

The grass was thick and scattered making trolling difficult.

I get to the spot and my second drop yields a twenty four inch fish or so. Off to a great start.

Then nothing for almost a couple of hours when I get slammed. I fish with a Penn 4/0 loaded with fifty pound mono and I keep my drag locked down tight.

This fish ate a cig on the bottom and proceeded to rip line off that reel like I had hooked a submarine. I attempted to turn the yak to get my bow behind him but he was pulling me so fast and hard sideways that it wasnt turning. Water was coming up over the side of the yak as Im being pulled like never before. Think of the scene in Jaws when the boat is being pulled backwards. This is what was happening to me but Im sideways. I was starting to get nervous. Ive got the rudder hard over and still Im not turning and this is going to come into play later. Finally after what seems like an eternity and the fish hasnt even thought about slowing down, I go to loosen the drag so that I can at least try and get my bow turned into the fish when suddenly the line breaks nearly sending me over the other side of the boat.

I will never know what it was but at first I was thinking tuna because of the power and speed. The fish ate on the bottom but went out and up to the surface instead of staying down like a shark or tuna so perhaps it was a big cobia. Twice Ive been hit in this spot and come up with a hook that has the point turned down. What ever it was, Ive NEVER had a big reel with drag locked down get dumped like that. It was a rush.

I lick my wounds and get back at it. A few more drifts later yeilds another even smaller but keeper snapper. I decide to fish a bit longer and after I catch my last snapper my rudder control rope breaks.  It was perhaps because of me fighting the big fish earlier and having it turned over like that but still going sideways.

What ever the reason, the Hobie has left me stranded two miles offshore for the last THREE trips in a row. Its getting pretty dern frustrating.

Well thus concludes this long report and a pretty decent ARS season. Too bad the last two fish weighed combined just a little more then what my average fish were weighing.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Time to consider a bigger boat???

tight lines...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I got my AZZ handed to me today on my 4/0,but i saw it eat my snapper beside the boat,8 ft TIGER SHARK, about 200+.Some bigger critters out there!


----------



## Fish-Addict (Jan 7, 2012)

that ROPE is spectra and shouldn't break. Have ur dealer replace it.. It should be a free replacement repair... Have had 3 HOBIEs and never had a steering rope break.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, sorry to hear that. Saw your jeep parked as we drove down to our spot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish-Addict said:


> that ROPE is spectra and shouldn't break. Have ur dealer replace it.. It should be a free replacement repair... Have had 3 HOBIEs and never had a steering rope break.


Unfortunately I bought mine used so Im not sure if theyll fix it. Its an '11 model and I swear is cursed. So far Ive broken:

Two rudder pins
two sprockets
cable to the chain assembly
My wifes old style rudder
now the rudder rope
Not to mention my turbo fins are held together by gorrila tape. :thumbdown:

All that in only a couple of months.



Ginzu said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. Saw your jeep parked as we drove down to our spot.


Looks like yall had a MUCH better day then I did, hear is to hoping for a fall season.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure an 8' Tiger Shark would weigh more than 200 lbs. Maybe twice that.


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

That gorilla tape sounds like some tuff sheet?


----------



## Fish-Addict (Jan 7, 2012)

*Cursed Hobie*

Man sounds like you got a lemon. 
New peddles are 450 by themselves. Your dealer should be able to get you rolling past the problems. He may even cut you some slack. Good luck to you. Wishin you well..


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

It sure sounds like these Hobies are not all that reliable. Makes a paddle yak seem like a good buy.:notworthy:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ditz said:


> It sure sounds like these Hobies are not all that reliable. Makes a paddle yak seem like a good buy.:notworthy:


 
:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i have had my hobie pro angler for a year and a half and i have never!!!!! been stranded on the water. but if you worry about something happening bring the hobie paddle that comes with it. being able to fish hands free makes up for all the possible issues.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will have to say that hands free is better then paddling ANY DAY. However my hobie hasn't been the most problem free. I did by it used but its still less then two years old. The biggest complaint is that hobie has no real competition and they price their replacement parts out of this world. Free market and all that but IF a company can put out a product that can run with a hobie I imagine hobies prices will come down considerably. $110 for a few links of chain and a couple inches of cable to fix my drive is beyond nuts.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> . being able to fish hands free makes up for all the possible issues.


I sure do agree that hands free is the nutz and I have been considering an Outback for just that reason. I am an old fart and the weight has been holding me back. I also have some concerns about all the mechanical stuff that is associated with the peddle aspect. Weight is a major concern for me, as is reliabilaty. This is not the first mention of malfunctions that I have read on this and other fourms. I may still buy a Hobie but I do have concerns.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

ditz said:


> I sure do agree that hands free is the nutz and I have been considering an Outback for just that reason. I am an old fart and the weight has been holding me back. I also have some concerns about all the mechanical stuff that is associated with the peddle aspect. Weight is a major concern for me, as is reliabilaty. This is not the first mention of malfunctions that I have read on this and other fourms. I may still buy a Hobie but I do have concerns.


I am not trying to be a jerk, but you do know that most guys carry a paddle with them and you can paddle a Hobie also right? The mirage drive is expensive but worth it and as said there is simply absolutely no competition out there. Paddling is KISS, nothing can really break outside your paddle. I think most the complaints about the Mirage are just common grumbling, nothing major outside of cost. Saltwater and a lot of use do bad things to almost all metal parts unfortunately.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> The biggest complaint is that hobie has no real competition and they price their replacement parts out of this world. Free market and all that but IF a company can put out a product that can run with a hobie I imagine hobies prices will come down considerably. $110 for a few links of chain and a couple inches of cable to fix my drive is beyond nuts.


I have not had any problems out of my Native Mariner. I researched and went back and forth for months on whether to get a Hobie or my Native. Each has it's pros and cons. In the end (after riding in both numerous times), I resisted the urge to follow the big crowd and went with the native. 

I have read plenty of reports of the propel drive system failing too. But so far, mine has been great. 

The Native boats don't have a huge folllowing. But they definately had a bigger following on the east coast where I bought mine.

It's a different pedal motion. And since they updated the prop pitch and made it much easier to pedal, it's a 100 times better as a pedal drive system I think.

Is it as big and nice as the PA, nope. But it's the same price as an outback or Revolution and I can actually stand in mine and throw a cast net etc... The tunnel hull is very stable.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hobie*

My Hobie tandem is 5 or 6 years old. It has been well used by me and others. It has two mirage drives so twice the chance for failure. I have experienced no mechanical problems at all. I agree Hobie prices are high but I will pay it before I'll go back to a paddle only yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I have not had any problems out of my Native Mariner. I researched and went back and forth for months on whether to get a Hobie or my Native. Each has it's pros and cons. In the end (after riding in both numerous times), I resisted the urge to follow the big crowd and went with the native.
> 
> I have read plenty of reports of the propel drive system failing too. But so far, mine has been great.
> 
> ...


Are you back in the Pensacola area? If so, and you dont mind, Id love to try one out.

Also, yall have to remember, its not JUST the mirage drive thats failed and left me stranded.

Once the new, less then a month old, rudder pin broke while in open water and most recently the rudder control rope broke in open water.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Are you back in the Pensacola area? If so, and you dont mind, Id love to try one out.


Back in the area. Live in Navarre now. Hit me up and come on over. We can go put it in at the Navarre boat ramp 3 minutes from the house. I thought I remember seeing you say that you lived in Navarre too. Maybe that was someone else.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Well, Im sorry to here you are having problems with your Hobie. But I have the Outback and love it!! I tried everything under the sun out, and you cant Fish the 
Flats with a Wilderness peddle system as well as a Hobie.. You have to pull the drive system up in almost 2ft of Water... I think there are pros and cons to both,, But one thang is for sure....NEVER BUY USED!!!


----------

